# Competitions 2012



## missemma89 (May 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am looking to compete next year but have never done it before so just wondered how it all works. I am from Kent so preferably in the south east but can travel. I have been doing proper weight training for about 5/6 months now so still need quite a lot of work but am definitely seeing lots of changes. I don't know anything about diet really, I don't eat unhealthily but I don't follow a proper body building diet. I have my training sorted though 

I just wondered about if there are restrictions on being a certain weight/size/body fat etc? And how I go about entering and preparing myself

Many thanks in advance 

Emma


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Have a look on here Emma,

UK Bodybuilding and Fitness Federation : Forms


----------



## missemma89 (May 23, 2011)

Thank you, has really helped


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

hey hun you still looking for a bit of help xx


----------



## missemma89 (May 23, 2011)

Hi, yes please... although i have researched, i dont know about any of the routines etc involved

Love your profile pic btw 

Thanks!


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Emma,

I'm hoping to compete for the first time this year too - I want to enter NABBA Miss Toned (in Scotland) in April. I'm lucky because I have a really good trainer who has sorted my diet etc. too, but like you I don't know a lot about anything lol. I guess the best way we can learn is to do it and find out along the way - I'm terrified about posing lol because I'm really shy in the gym, but that's one of the reasons I really want to do it because I'm hoping it'll make me a bit more confident! Of course everyone might laugh at me and then I'll have to hide under a rock the rest of my life!!  xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

welcome cathy best way to learn is to ask questions too, and watch and copy posing vids on youtube xx


----------

